
Ask HN: Dropbox/Drive Alternatives? - imagetic
Is there a great alternative for Dropbox &#x2F; Google Drive?<p>I know this comes up frequently, but I&#x27;m hoping there&#x27;s something new that I just haven&#x27;t found out about yet.<p>For the record, I love the old Dropbox, where it felt native to the operating system and just synced files.  But they keep adding things.<p>Google Drive is just maddening experience of figuring out permissions and and where my storage is being eaten up. I get 30g free though, that&#x27;s hard to beat.
======
jonpalmisc
I like OneDrive. I have a Microsoft 365 Business plan which gives me 1 TB of
storage for $5/month, plus email at my domain. I don’t have any super crazy
use case, I just use it as a backup for files as well as syncing between
computers. Works fine for me.

